# ok...domain name reg help...



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

I am going to try to register my domain name in the next few days, but I dont know what a good deal for one is...I have an option i have been looking at... its through microsoft office live small business...

they said its free for the first year, then 14.95 for every year after that plus free hosting and a possibility to add ecommerce stuff...how does that sound??


----------



## kwahlne (Feb 28, 2009)

It's ok.  But not near as good as Startlogic.

I use the ProLogic Package.  It's all that and more!  I also use Zen-Cart shopping cart (free) which integrates seamlessly.  I have used Startlogic for several websites over the years and I love it!  Highly recommend!


----------



## kwahlne (Feb 28, 2009)

Wait a minute... did you say free hosting with domain for 14.95 a YEAR?  Hmmm.  that's pretty darn good... are there ads on the page or something?


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure... never used it... but i just looked at this:



http://ask.officelive.com/smallbusiness ... -cost.aspx


http://smallbusiness.officelive.com/pricing/offers



does that look good or is that a ripoff....its funny that you were the first one to answer because i was also looking at the posts that someone made a while back and too your advice on the startlogic place... it looks nice!.. I like the live support (i got to talk to someone cause i was having trouble)im not sure which one would be better...whats your opinion? and what are the start-up costs for the website?? I am really thinking about getting one up and running in the near future!need all the info/advice and opinions i can get!


----------



## kwahlne (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmmm... yeah, I don't think the deal is as good as Startlogic.  First of all, you only get 500 MB of storage on that free deal.  Pay $4.95/month more and you will get 1GB storage.  Startlogic Prologic Package you get *Unlimited*!

Also, looks like _at least _your emails will contain ads unless you upgrade to $19.95/year.  Still not all that bad since it's per year.

Your E-commerce is either $14.95 per MONTH up to $39.95 per MONTH.  Startlogic has free e-commerce software OR you can use Zen-cart which works seamlessly--for free.  Not sure if yours integrates with Zen-cart.

Set-up fee with the Prologic package is free although that may be a limited time offer.

It also has boatloads of other features and services.  See here for for a summary for the Prologic package:

http://www.startlogic.com/startlogic/prologic.bml

I remember when I was first looking around for hosting packages a couple years ago, I spent a lot of time researching and comparing so many of the deals out there.  And at least back then, this one was the best I found and I still haven't come across one I like better.

They also have a fantastic affiliate program which I also participate in.


----------



## JuBean (Mar 1, 2009)

Ian, Office Live is an excellent deal, I signed up for it months ago. Seriously pay nothing for hosting. That is the most expensive part of websites. 

Also, there are no pop-up or advertising. Well, except the tiny little logo at the bottom of the page.


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

do you use the e-commerce stuff too... thats the stuff i thought looked like it might get a little pricey as i d like to add a whoooooooooooooole bunch of things to my site!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 1, 2009)

Ian, I just transferred my domain to Bluehost and am getting FREE e-commerce hosting and unlimited space. Send me a PM if you want to know more. The lady I am dealing with works on a small scale so I'm not too sure how many people she wants to take on (that's why I'm not posting the link here just yet).


----------



## JuBean (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, you can add a cart to your site. There are a few that are free. Mal's and Zen are the biggest two off the top of my head. They are 100% free. Mals is a bit easier but it takes you to a different site to pay. Some ppl don't like that. Zen I have to admit I haven't spent much time looking at. Has it's own layout. Again, I haven't spent much time on it.


----------



## jbarad (Mar 2, 2009)

Zencart should come free with most any hosting package you purchase. If the hosting includes "fantastico" you'll have a choice of several shopping carts to choose from free of charge and basically 2 click installation.

So many hosting companies will try and charge you more by saying they offer "ecommerce" capabilities, when the truth is there are few hosts at all that don't offer ecommerce in some shape or form.

You can register a domain name for less than $8.00 per year at http://domainsite.com, then find an affordable host anywhere. Don't throw your money way on these ecommerce packages, the domains are usually high priced and the hosting no better than other packages from other companies.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

jbarad said:
			
		

> So many hosting companies will try and charge you more by saying they offer "ecommerce" capabilities, when the truth is there are few hosts at all that don't offer ecommerce in some shape or form.



I had hosting through wahmshoppes.com and they used Mal's shopping cart. They charged $8/mo for hosting with e-commerce capabilities. They even charge $8/mo if you have your own hosting but just want to use "their" store - and it's FREE Mal's! Don't let that fool you people!

I moved to Bluehost and am much happier!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 2, 2009)

If you're familiar with wordpress at all there is also a very nice free shopping cart plugin for wp. You can build an entire site around wordpress and use it for ecommerce


----------



## jbarad (Mar 2, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> jbarad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly ! So many people try to fool you and make you think you're getting more than you are. Or charge you for what's free everywhere else


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

jbarad said:
			
		

> If you're familiar with wordpress at all there is also a very nice free shopping cart plugin for wp. You can build an entire site around wordpress and use it for ecommerce



That's how my site is going to be made!  Luckily I've found someone who knows what they're doing (I am webdesign illiterate!) and she is making me a site that has a shopping cart with Wordpress.


----------



## JuBean (Mar 2, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> jbarad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so lucky Ashley. Please send your friend over when you you are done with her!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 3, 2009)

JuBean said:
			
		

> AshleyR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jubean, if you need wordpress installed and setup, let me know. I can do it for you


----------



## JuBean (Mar 6, 2009)

jbarad said:
			
		

> JuBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would LOVE help!!! I wasn't asking for someone to do it, but I am thrilled beyond belief that you would do offer!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 6, 2009)

> I would LOVE help!!! I wasn't asking for someone to do it, but I am thrilled beyond belief that you would do offer!



Just drop me a PM whenever you like and we can go from there


----------

